# big engine hoist



## Dabbler (Oct 7, 2021)

John N found me a deal on this engine hoist.  I think after rebuilding it and replacing all the fasteners, it will live in his shop.  It is 3 ton, and reaches a height of 11'6" Here it is:


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 7, 2021)

That’s impressive!!


----------



## Brent H (Oct 7, 2021)

@Dabbler : is that so you can leave the vehicle still connected while you hoist?  Holy smokes!!!

step 1 : secure vehicle to the ground
Step 2: secure engine hoist
Step 3: remove engine and all fasteners at one time, one lift

caution: hoist known to also remove complete exhaust system with the engine.


----------



## RobinHood (Oct 7, 2021)

That thing is big - nice score.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 7, 2021)

Wow hook it onto your belt and install Xmas lights!


----------



## historicalarms (Oct 8, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Dabbler : is that so you can leave the vehicle still connected while you hoist?  Holy smokes!!!
> 
> step 1 : secure vehicle to the ground
> Step 2: secure engine hoist
> ...



   Nope, it's to hang deer from for easy butchering....I have 2 of them and have been known to be "in use" at the same time ....actually I have 3 of them so I can still hoist an engine if the other 2 are "busy".


----------



## Janger (Oct 8, 2021)

do you still manually pump big ones like that?


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 8, 2021)

Janger said:


> do you still manually pump big ones like that?



Oh yeah.  Doesn't take too long as the porta-power pack seems to provide enough fluid to make it to the top in around a minute.


----------

